# [SOLVED] Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, 

i want to run an execute a hello world program in my Xperia x10 mini pro mobile form sony ericsson. I can run it in an emulator via eclipse. What must i do ro run the app at my mobile? :/ Shall i install some programs there? 

i have searched but not found solution. thank you very much


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

There isn't an easy accessable command prompt on phones that can so such programs. 

Why are you looking to do this?


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

I want to create an android application. I installed eclipse and succeeded runing my app in eclipse emulator. However, I now want to run my app in my real phone. So I ll appreciate if you can help me with this.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

Doesn't it need to be compiled as an APK and then just transferred to the phone?


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

You are asking? I dont know  Well if you are not asking, um i think that i can transfer that file but where? Does it mmatter in which folder i will place it ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

You need to look at the app building forums and websites Building and Running | Android Developers
TestFlight | How to create an APK (ADT Bundle)
Launch Checklist | Android Developers
there are a lot of steps to developing and implementing apps


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

I need to install this SEMC HSUSB Device Drivers Download for Windows 7, 8, XP, Vista but i downloaded and cant do it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

We need more than that to even begin trying to help, what happens when you try to install the driver ? and exactly what usb are they for ? are you getting any error messages or does windows give you a message that they don't have digital signing


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

Yes they dont have. Um i found and installed a google driver and it is working properly.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android app development in Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

Glad you got it working then.


----------

